# Verständnissproblem Leitungslänge 4...20mA Stromschnittstellen



## mkd (20 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss mich mal mit einer Frage an euch wenden. 
Ich habe mehrere Analogeingangs- und Ausgangssignale 4...20mA.
Wie ermittel ich nun die max. zulässigen Leitungslängen?

Da ich mir schon Gedanken dazu gemacht habe  folgender Ansatz am Beispiel eines Analog Ausgangs mit zwischengeschaltetem Trennwandler:

Der Trennwandler (4...20mA / 4...20mA) sitzt direkt im Schaltschrank der SPS. Als max. Bürde am Ausgang des Trennwandlers ist 800Ohm angegeben. Der anzusteuernde I/P Wandler (Regelventil Sipart) ist mit 320Ohm angegeben. Darf jetzt der Leitungswiderstand maximal 
800Ohm - 320Ohm, also 480 Ohm sein?

Setze ich nun eine Leitung 2x0,75mm² mit einer Länge von 400m an und rechne:

2 x 400m / (56 x 0,75mm²) = 19Ohm => also im grünen Bereich???


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mich erleuchten da ich mir absolut unsicher bin.


Danke
Daniel


----------



## Tobias2k9 (20 Januar 2009)

Eine genaue Formel, um den minimalen Kabelquerschnitt aus der maximalen Stromstärke zu berechnen, gibt es nicht! Das hängt von vielen Umständen ab, wie zum Beispiel, ob die Berechnung für Gleichstrom, Wechselstrom oder gar für Drehstrom sein soll, ob das Kabel frei liegt oder unter Putz gelegt ist. Auch kommt es auf die zulässige Stromdichte und den zulässigen Spannungsabfall an und ob Volldraht oder Litze vorhanden ist. Und immer gibt es den netten aber unbefriedigenden Rat der Fachleute, zur Sicherheit doch ein dickeres und damit teures Kabel zu verwenden.
Häufig tauchen Fragen nach dem Spannungsfall auf Leitungen auf. Die Formel dafür ist recht einfach:
_Δ U_ = _I_ * (2 * _e / κ_ *_A_)
_I_ = Strom in Ampere
_e_ = Leitungslänge (*2, weil es einen Hin- und einen Rückleiter gibt (L+N)) in m
_κ_ = Kappa, spezifischer Leitwert - für Kupfer 56
_A_ = Leiterquerschnitt in mm2


----------



## PeterEF (20 Januar 2009)

Tobias2k9 schrieb:


> Eine genaue Formel, um den minimalen Kabelquerschnitt aus der maximalen Stromstärke zu berechnen, gibt es nicht! Das hängt von vielen Umständen ab, wie zum Beispiel, ob die Berechnung für Gleichstrom, Wechselstrom oder gar für Drehstrom sein soll, ob das Kabel frei liegt oder unter Putz gelegt ist.....



Aber der Fall hier ist einfach: Gleichstrom, max.20mA bei <30V

@Daniel:
Um die Frage zu beantworten: ja, korrekt so, außer falls es sich um eigensichere Kreise handelt -> dann gilt es einen maximalen Spannungsabfall und ein max. Leitungskapazität einzuhalten.


----------



## mkd (20 Januar 2009)

Hallo Tobias,

mit Spannungsfällen auf Leitungen bin ich soweit vertraut (im Installationsbereich). Das Thema kann man bis ins unendliche treiben - ich weiß. 
Leider hilft mir deine Antwort aber nicht weiter. 
Ich möchte ja keine Zuleitung für eine Asynchronmaschine oder Beleuchtung dimensionieren sondern für eine 4...20mA Schnittstelle.

Danke
Daniel


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2009)

@Tobias2k9
Ohne dir grundsätzlich widersprechen zu wollen, so sprichst du hier doch von einem vollkommen anderen Feld der E-Technik.
Der Spannungsfall ist in dem Fall total unerheblich bzw. nicht als Max-Wert definiert,
bzw. ist das alles durch die spezifizierte Maximale Bürde abgedeckt.
Ob das Kabel frei oder unter Putz liegt, dürfte bei max. 22mA wohl eher keine Rolle spielen.

Kurzum, die Überlegungen und Berechnungen von mkd sind meines Erachtens vollkommen korrekt.

Edit: Natürlich war ich wie öfters mal wieder zu langsam ... danke PeterEF ... 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## mkd (20 Januar 2009)

Hallo Peter,

also kann ich mir merken:

- Aus den techn. daten des Quellgerätes die max. Bürde der Senke heraussuchen
- Die Summe aus Senke und Leitungswiderstand <= herausgesuchter Widerstand


Nehme ich nun die Werte aus meinem Beispiel, so dürfte die Leitung also 10km lang sein (= ~480 Ohm) ?  

Mir erscheint das eher viel...


Um einen ex(i) Kreis handelt es sich (dieses mal) nicht.


Daniel


----------



## MSB (20 Januar 2009)

Wobei diese theoretische Betrachtung wirklich eher nur Theorie ist.

Zum einen hast du an jeder Klemmstelle auch nochmal einen mehr oder weniger großen Übergangswiderstand,
zum anderen da es sich hier um Gleichstrom handelt kannst du vor allem bei feuchter Umgebung davon
ausgehen, das sich die Übergangswiderstände im Laufe der Jahre u.U. erheblich verschlechtern werden.

Also insofern sind mindestens 100Ohm Reserve sicherlich nicht verkehrt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PeterEF (20 Januar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Wobei diese theoretische Betrachtung wirklich eher nur Theorie ist.



Genau....

Die Siemens Analog-IO haben eine maximale zulässige Leitungslänge im Bereich weniger hundert Meter, das dürfte bei Stromsignalen vor allem an der Belastung der Wandler durch die Induktivität der Leitung liegen

Die Speisetrenner mit mit galvanischer Trennung sind in der Regel robuster und verkraften längere Leitungen, da mit entsprechender Schutzbeschaltung ausgestattet.


----------



## mkd (21 Januar 2009)

Hallo,
noch ein praktisches Beispiel (man lernt ja erst durch Wiederholung ):
Nehmen wir ein Sipart Iy Modul zur Rückmeldung der Stellung eines Regelventils.
Das Teil wird von einem Speisetrenner versorgt. In den Technischen Daten des Trenners sind 700Ohm max. Bürde angegeben.
Die Speisespannung beträgt 16,7V @ 20mA.
In den Technischen Daten des Iy Moduls ist die "externe Bürde" als Formel angegeben.
Externe Bürde <= Hilsspannung Uh - 12V / I
also 16,7V - 12V / 20mA = 235Ohm
Darf jetzt Klemme + Leitung + Sicherheitsfaktor wieder 700Ohm - 235Ohm = 465 Ohm sein???  

Gruß
Daniel


----------

